# Any Suggestions on what i can do with this mini Maglite?



## buddah1337 (Feb 6, 2019)

So i got this 3 AA cell mini maglight a while ago. It fits so well in my get home bag and i really like the size and output. The other day i needed it and it was dead, the contacts on the led were broken. I cant seem to even find a 3 AA cell mini mag anymore. I have the little switch bulb assembly out and other things seem wrong with it. So im hoping i can just replace this piece or get something to upgrade it. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Burgess (Feb 7, 2019)

In USA, they have
a Lifetime Warranty !


I have one of those, also.

Quite RARE now, I suppose . . . .


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 7, 2019)

Well it looks like for $8 i can get new switch and stuff. So looks like ill be going that route, but from what i'v see it will be completely different than the origional 3AA insert it had.


----------



## Nephron44 (Feb 8, 2019)

Why not send it in and let them fix it?


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 8, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> Why not send it in and let them fix it?



I think it would be cheaper and easier to just do it myself, and ill get the same replacement part from them. I ordered the part today, ill see what i get from them and let you know.


----------



## thermal guy (Feb 8, 2019)

Where r u located?


----------



## Nephron44 (Feb 9, 2019)

buddah1337 said:


> I think it would be cheaper and easier to just do it myself, and ill get the same replacement part from them. I ordered the part today, ill see what i get from them and let you know.



Cheaper than postage to Maglite to use their lifetime warranty?


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 9, 2019)

thermal guy said:


> Where r u located?



I'm in the the middle of nowhere Illinois.




Nephron44 said:


> Cheaper than postage to Maglite to use their lifetime warranty?



It was 9 bucks to get the part shipped to me. I imagine it would be about the same shipping to CA and back.


----------



## Nephron44 (Feb 9, 2019)

buddah1337 said:


> I'm in the the middle of nowhere Illinois.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 9 bucks to get the part shipped to me. I imagine it would be about the same shipping to CA and back.



Probably not if you used the cheapest USPS option. Plus, you would have experts working on the light with guaranteed service. I would be worried about fixing it myself because Maglite could then argue it was your fault if it still doesn’t work.


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 9, 2019)

Nephron44 said:


> Probably not if you used the cheapest USPS option. Plus, you would have experts working on the light with guaranteed service. I would be worried about fixing it myself because Maglite could then argue it was your fault if it still doesn’t work.



From what i'v seen its basically a drop in part, it should just be everything but the main body and head. If it dosent fix it i'm only out 9 bucks.


----------



## buddah1337 (Feb 12, 2019)

Received a package from Maglite today it took longer to open it than get the new part in.






The new switch and light were a little different than the original setup but it works again and seems maybe a bit brighter.











Success!!!


----------

